
Tmobile.com is having some serious problems - jpindar
T-Mobile&#x27;s site has been having some major issues for several days now, bad enough to make the site unusable. 400 bad requests everywhere (among other things).<p>Even the salespeople in their brick &amp; mortar stores can&#x27;t order anything because their systems are only working intermittently.<p>They are apparently in the middle of rolling out a new site design - some pages are in their new modern looking theme and some are not.<p>As some one who is primarily a desktop and embedded developer, I can only wonder what causes this kind of thing. I admit it, the only sites I have been responsible for were  small and simple and just worked.<p>But I&#x27;d be interested in reading about some of the things that can go wrong in a more major rollout.  Anyone have any interesting stories, or speculation about what  went wrong in this case?
======
jpindar
It's down completely now, just going to
[https://www.t-mobile.com/](https://www.t-mobile.com/) gives you a 400.

------
masonic
Did you try the app? I avoid it, but if it functions independently, it could
be a stopgap.

